# For Those with Big Kitties...



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I have noticed my own biggie, Azalia is the clumsiest of all my cats. She can never sprint or jump gracefully onto anything. More often than not, she stumbles around or almost lands on stuff having to use her nails to pull herself up. She also likes her belly scratched so often will roll off of furniture when begging for rubs, and then look at you as if asking "hey, why did you that?" 

She also drools when certain spots are scratched or when she's kneading. I would never tell her this, but she's quite a lovable goofball. Here she is sleeping on a 16" x 16" square shaped ottoman:










And just as a point of reference, here are all the cats sleeping on the same furniture:










Lacey and Egypt can share an ottoman while Azalia barely fits on one. I know she looks chunky in the firs pic, but her belly apron makes her look heftier than she really is. She weighs about 11 lbs, which is a good place for her to be at. Length-wise she is over 3 feet long from head to tip of tail. She is just a large girl. She is a green eyed Torbie, but if I had to pinpoint any breeds attributed to her I would say NFC and a Brown Tabby. She has the tufts of hair at the ears and between the toes, the large wide head, but is not quite as large as Cooonies I have seen. Then, again, I have only seen males so I don't really have a good reference point for females. 

So...anyone else have a big goofy cat they'd like to write about?


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

She's lovely!

Mitzi weighs about a stone, she's also quite clumsy! She jumps onto things, not realising she's too big, and sort of 'flops' off... particularly on windowsills. She also hasn't worked out that she's bigger than Evie, so can't quite fit in the same places. She's a love bug though.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

dweamgoil said:


> She also likes her belly scratched so often will roll off of furniture when begging for rubs, and then look at you as if asking "hey, why did you that?"


How many times do I have to remind you people not to post hilarious stuff when Prince is sleeping? Now he almost woke up when I roared with laughter.

Prince does the same thing, and what's funnier is that when I try to catch him from falling, he defends as if I was trying to attack him L O L


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Prince is the size of a medium-sized dog. He weighs 7 kgs (3.5 lbs) and when sleeping totally stretched out (see my photo album in my profile), he's about 1 meter long. He indeed has less ability to climb than smaller cats, but he compensates with a leg strength that cats don't usually have.

I'd love to have one more cat, one that is more like a cat, in the sense that they'd fit in one of the cute cat-beds (Prince needs a dog-bed) and take cat meds (Prince is given meds for dogs because of his size), whom I could carry in a carrier, lift into my arms, etc.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

^He's 3.5 Ibs? He's small.

Lol She's so cute.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry, 14 lbs.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm not sure how big we're talking but my guy fluctuates around 12-14 lbs.
He's a big 'ole goofy snuggle ball as well.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Misa is between 12-13 Ibs. She's not fat.. her belly just sags. Plus it's long like Francis.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

My two are both between 13 and 15 lbs. Sinatra CAN jump but sometimes he is just so lazy that he stands below where he wants to be and meows until mommy or daddy come pick him up. Of course we oblige.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Prince doesn't love to jump. He'll wait below the counter for his food to come down to him rather than climb onto the counter, unless the food is not forthcoming.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

The 2 biggest boys are actually quite agile & athletic. Tuffy stands 12" tall x 31" long with a chest width of 3 1/2" and 14 lb. Likes the top shelf on the cat tree. Sasquatch stands 14" tall x 32" long with a chest width of 5 1/2" and weighs in at 23 lb. He's kind of built like a BOLO tank. He has no trouble getting to his favorite sleeping spot on top a freestanding closet. He is the one that leaps to the top of the fridge to knock stuff off. Our klutzcat is Pixel, we have seen him fall off the floor.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

I meant to mention, Azalia has beautiful colouring and a great name.

And it looks like I didn't post my first message.

I'll see if I can manage it tomorrow.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Our Squirrely-Jo (_2001-2011_) was a fatty. She was our 18# furry bowling ball. When I learned about better cat foods and required cat nutrition, I changed their diet and she slowly lost 1/3rd of her body weight, going from 18# to a fit and active 12#. 

At 18# she would sleep for long periods of time, sort of 'waddle/lumber' around or park herself in front of the catfood for extended periods of noms. Would only play with a string if you dragged it next to her paw, would NOT chase and could barely jump up and jumping down, the landings would darn-near bottom her out with her chest hitting the floor with a grunt and a thud. 

At 12#, she would race around the house with the other cats, playing, wrestling and joining in the fun. She could jump and land with ease and became very graceful.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

bkitty said:


> Our klutzcat is Pixel, we have seen him fall off the floor.


Too funny. Would love to see that


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

jusjim said:


> I meant to mention, Azalia has beautiful colouring and a great name.


Thanks, Jusjim. She is a pretty girl. I kept the name they gave her at the shelter when I adopted her. It suited her better than anything I came up with


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> How many times do I have to remind you people not to post hilarious stuff when Prince is sleeping? Now he almost woke up when I roared with laughter.


Awww...I hope Prince was able to go back to sleep. He needs his beauty rest


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

At 10 lbs, Muffs is not that big, but she has the larger bone structure of a Ragdoll, so she's not exactly dainty either. She is a klutz. She often doesn't quite make a jump and falls back down again, and she often uses her nails to haul herself up when a jump fails. We lovingly refer to her as the Little Walrus...because she looks a bit like a walrus flopping about!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh, I know the flopping well


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

My boys are 12-13 pounds, and nearly 11 months old... I would have said they were pretty agile - they tear down the road at high speed when I clap my hands, and can leap over high fences. 

However, Eric's recent issue is evidence that he's not always so graceful.... Ernie looks like a bowling ball with fur, and forever lies down / flops down wherever he stops


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Boo weighs 11lbs and about typical for a both Manx and Siamese.


----------

